# Helloooooooooooo



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

After a little break...I'm back  

Missed you all xxxx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya Vicki

How are you doing hunny??  Great to hear from you again!  

Sandra xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Vicki


HOw are you hun weve missed ya

Chris


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah I'm ok....Ploddin on you know


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Vicki

Just read your signature - Oh am so sorry for your loss hunny  

Lovely to see you and Leigh are back tho! x

sandrax


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Such is life Sanjo hun. That's the way the cookie crumbles unfortunatly. The break done Leigh and I good actually. Certainly darned the holes that were appearing and if anything we're stronger than ever.

I'm just taking the 'What will be will be approach'


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Vicki

Thats all we can do eh?  

Glad things with Leigh are better tho - some people are ment to be together  

Sandrax


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

sanjo said:


> some people are ment to be together
> 
> Sandrax


I know....People said we were too good together to throw it away


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

How are the boys?

S x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Boys are fine...Kieran went back to Liverpool today after a visit so I'm feeling empty nest again lol.

Grant's started High School (Not the school I oiginally wanted for him as transport refused to take him there) and at the moment it's not boding well...Teachers there haven't a clue with him. He's now stopped eating again. They haven't even looked at his notes, and the auxiliary went into the school before he went and showed them exactly what they had to do...along with 7 pages of written stuff. They haven't even looked at it. They've been trying to give his yoghurt separatly to his weetabix...Until I said he has it _mixed _ in with the weetabix...They said 'Oh we didn't know that'. Hmmmm...it was scrawled all over his notes.

because they've been doing it wrong the past 4 weeks he's lost 2 kg in weight  So I'm not a happy bunny. I've decided if there is no improvement by Christmas I'm pulling him out, and might consider getting OFSTED involved.


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

For goodness sakes - why don't these bl**dy folk read notes  

Poor wee soul losing 2kgs - no wonder your not happy, keep on at them!

I think Christmas is long enough too to give them, they should be well accomplished by then surely!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

welcome back hunnie  
I was all  and   when reading your signature  

  for the school, I was going to say the same thing about it as sanjo, giving them til Xmas gives thwm plenty of time to sort themselves out  

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hiya Mrs R!!!!!

Nice to see you back!!!!

Like all the ladies here, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Sending you lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Wooo welcome back Vicki 

I am sorry Grants school are being a nightmare - I really hope it sorts out for you   

T xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Mrs R  

Thats rubbish news about the school  

xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

WB Vicki    

Great news about you and Leigh  

  to you for the mc hun.

Hope Grant's school get their act together - I know you will sort them if they don't


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yaaaay your back!!  

I am glad you and Leigh have worked it out!

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

HI hunny   Welcome Back but   sorry to hear about your loss        for positive things for you hunny  

Cat x


----------

